# Jugendschutz HTML Code



## _andreas (12. April 2008)

Bitte um eure Hilfe.
Ich suche dringend den HTML Code für Jugendschutz, so dass man  die Seite nicht auf bekommt.
Da ich Amateur bin weiß ich nicht wie man das nennt. Bei den meisten geht ein Fenster auf mit Kennwort und Passwort.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG

Andreas


----------



## Flex (12. April 2008)

SelfHTML - Verzeichnisse und Dateien mit Passwort schützen

Ansonsten gibt es bestimmt noch einige Dienste die einen Altersnachweis durchführen können.


----------



## _andreas (14. April 2008)

Sorry da kann ich leider nix anfangen damit.
Kann ich das Bitte etwas genauer haben und wo / wie gebe ich das Kennwort / Passwort ein.

Bitte um mehrere Vorschläge.


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MFG


Andreas


----------



## chuvak (2. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mit PHP?
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-1866.html


----------

